# [Fix] Custom Rom Google Maps "Package file was not signed correctly" "Login Failure"



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

*Fix #1*​


> I think it's safe to say if you're frequenting this site then you have a rooted device most likely running a custom Rom. If your Rom dev decides to include Gapps in the Rom or you flash a separate Gapps package you may run into the following problem:
> 
> The Market indicates there's an update for Google Maps you download and try to update the app and you receive the following message: "*Package file was not signed correctly*" here's how to fix it....
> 
> ...


*Fix #2*​


> Next error you may run into when you open your newly installed Maps is that you will get a message that says "*Login Failure*" to fix this do the following:
> 
> Step 1. Back out of the application select the app "Latitude" as soon as it's done loading bring down your Notification Tray and you should see something like this...
> 
> ...


Hope this helps!


----------



## BIGPHIL (Jan 12, 2012)

Worked for me! Thanks Lou


----------



## 5280wrx (Dec 30, 2011)

Me too. Thanks Lou!


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't have an option to uninstall, only to disable. Did you guys us TiBu to uninstall it!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

